

Decentralization: Why Dumb Networks Are Better - lioeters
http://fee.org/freeman/detail/decentralization-why-dumb-networks-are-better

======
lioeters
The article mentions as an example, "reducing friction in payments" using
Blockchain technology - but I can imagine there are other related trends:
containerization, micro-services architecture, REST.. They also provide "dumb"
(but better) networks, so that the "edges" (apps, or frontend?) can be smarter
and push innovation.

Care to add other examples in this line of thinking?

